# weißer Rahmen innerhalb eines Photos



## Elvelynn (15. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich bin zwar schon etwas länger hier angemeldet, aber habe bisjetzt noch nichts gepostet.

Mit Photoshop kenne ich mich zwar ein bisschen aus, aber jetzt stehe ich grad vor einem Problem und sehe anscheinend den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Ich würde meinem Forums-Avatar gerne so einen "inneren weißen Rahmen" geben wie auf dem Beispiel im Anhang.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die evtl. Hilfe 

Elvelynn


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Januar 2004)

Ahoi.
Du könntest z.B. ein Rechteck ziehen und dann die Kontur füllen,
oder die Auswahl deines Bildes aktivieren, transformieren und dann die Kontur füllen, oder, oder, oder


----------



## Rowdy (15. Januar 2004)

Jo das ist doch ganz iiisy 

Erstellst einen Pfad als Rechteck.
Setzt die Stiftfarbe auf die Farbe die gern hättest.
Pinselspitze auf 1
und dann einfach Pfadkontur füllen mit Buntstift.

Sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## Elvelynn (16. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank ihr beiden, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, von meinem Schlauch runterzustehen.


----------

